# My webcam is working, but not with websites such as Chatroulette or Youtube.



## btp.kickoff (Jun 11, 2008)

My laptop is a compaq cq60-311SA with an integrated webcam.
The software installed when I purchased this laptop is working fine, and detects my webcam, and records, however, when I go to www.youtube.com and try to post a video response to anything, it does not work so well. It will load up the webcam, I can see myself in the webcam, but when I click record, it simply stays loading, no matter how long I leave it.
When I load up chatroulette.com, it simply doesn't even load flash player, and on facebuzz.com it gives me a message saying it can't detect a webcam.

Any ideas at all?
I have reinstalled the drivers off of compaqs website.


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

There are some steps to follow for Webcam with youtube. Think you need to use the QuickCapture software/online options. Plus Adobe Flash Player at latest level.

http://www.ehow.com/video_2201771_using-quick-capture-youtube.html


----------



## btp.kickoff (Jun 11, 2008)

That video was no help at all, it had nothing to do with my problem.
Thanks anyway though.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you gotten the webcam working with a chat program like Skype or Yahoo Messenger?


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh well you are not alone it seems....http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=1dd07ce13a2cdd2c&hl=en

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-post-video-response-layout-youtube-325397/
There is supposed to be a new way to post a response since last month? I do not use it so good luck!


----------



## btp.kickoff (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, I have managed to use it with MSN messenger without problems.
I am not so concerned about getting the video responses on youtube, I am just quite interested in this chatroulette website. It looks like fun and I want to try it out, but unfortunately this problem is restricting me.


----------

